

Nexus S getting ICS in a few weeks, Nexus One never - Zhenya
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/8848669/Android-upgrade-for-Google-Nexus-S-in-weeks.html

======
Zhenya
Google is refusing to support a phone that is less than a 2 years old, the 3GS
was just upgraded to iOS 5.

This makes me very sad.

